# 05 Head Price Good or Bad?



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

A guy in my area has a set of "excellent condition" 05 GTO heads up for $475. They have 47k on them and they come with the stock valves and yellow springs. Cam is also available but no listed price. Is this a good deal guys? What would you do? And porting them maybe? Thanks!


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm going to bump this because I posted late and I'm not sure if "the usuals" have spotted it. I could name "the usuals" but I won't


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think paid $450 for mine so your right on point. Get ready to be amazed at how much they do for the LS1.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I think paid $450 for mine so your right on point. Get ready to be amazed at how much they do for the LS1.


Sweet!! Thx, and btw you were one of "the usuals" lol. Is it a good idea to get them ported/polished?


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh and do you have any idea of hp gains? Do i need to purchase cam also. I'm a mod newb and my 2 GM employed friends help do all installs lol.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

yes its always a good idea to get them ported and polished. because you can add atleast 10 hp to what you'll already be gaining and better throttle response and all that good stuff. as for the cam you dont have to buy one but if you are going to do a cam it would probably save effort to do it when you do the heads because you already have the car apart.. and you wont have to worry about a lifter falling down because the heads will be off


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can port them to get more out of them, but it isn't cheap and there are tons of shops that do it, prices vary alot, and qualty varies alot as well. If your looking for budget this may not be the best route. 

EDIT> sources for porting http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/gener...-top-5-lsx-cylinder-head-porters-country.html


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I sold my 243 heads to a kid putting them in a WS6 for 350 bucks. He put in a slightly larger cam and the installed the heads as is, not upgrading injectors or anything else. Didn't bother getting them ported or pollished, and swears it is a brand new car.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

dustyminpin said:


> I sold my 243 heads to a kid putting them in a WS6 for 350 bucks. He put in a slightly larger cam and the installed the heads as is, *not upgrading injectors or anything else*. Didn't bother getting them ported or pollished, and swears it is a brand new car.


You gave that kid a hell of a deal! Can't belive he did a cam and those heads and left the stock fuel injectors. They should be about maxed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats about adverage price for a set of 243's. I called shops about P&P head work is it was around $400-$600. So your looking around about $1K in heads. Expecally if your looking into getting aftermarket valves, MLS/Cometic gaskets, bolts, springs and whatnot. Don't expect big gains just by throwing on these heads on a stock cam, you'll get a better benafit with a cam also. 

If your not scared you can clean up the ports yourself. You can practice with the 241's or junk heads once/if you get the 243's. You don't really need to hog them out just clean up the casting flash, port match, bowl work and short turn radius. You can order all the stuff from Summit Racing. I got an extra set of 241's for $75 that I'm going to do this to and after I'm done those are going on my car.


----------

